# BIG Retic



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

This is my Female normal 100% het albino


----------



## IsK67 (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow!

Let me guess. His name is "Tiny"?

Must be fun cleaning up after him.

Thanks for sharing.

IsK


----------



## horsenz (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG!!!! she's an absolute monster!!!!


----------



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

She has no name. I never name my snakes... its a cures... She take a moster poop and i mean MONSTER!!!!!


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 24, 2007)

nice , what else you got in that room ??


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 24, 2007)

i think i am in lurve............


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 24, 2007)

very nice!!! its huge!!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow - heavy... literally!

What's she fed on? Age? Weight? Nature?

So cool!

Looks like she could break your leg in half just by trying to climb you! Wow!


----------



## Deano (Apr 24, 2007)

That's awesome, thanks for sharing............


----------



## da_donkey (Apr 24, 2007)

Very nice indeed, what a great snake 

Donk


----------



## hornet (Apr 24, 2007)

what on earth do you feed her?


----------



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

she took 10-15lb rabbits. I sold her a few weeks ago because i moved into a one bedroom condo. I has a male tiger het albino and a female lavander albino retic in there.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 24, 2007)

ARGH!!! you sold her....geese, what were you thinkin??? shoulda moved into a bigger house...LoL

Can you please show us the lavender albino???


----------



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

If i had the Money and space i would have keep her. I would easily go throught 100lbs of rabbits a month with her and the other retics i had.


----------



## reticnation (Apr 24, 2007)

rabbits are cheap but when it come to have hot water and lights or feeding my snakes i selfishly took the hot water and lights.


----------



## angel_saza (Apr 24, 2007)

what u country u in?


----------



## FAY (Apr 24, 2007)

You certainly have a big one................


----------



## reticnation (Apr 25, 2007)

Usa


----------



## m.punja (Apr 25, 2007)

you said you have a het tiger? got a pic of that???


----------



## bredli84 (Apr 25, 2007)

would love to see some pics of the others, those snakes are insane! :shock:


----------



## clint (Apr 25, 2007)

That is awesome mate bloody huge!!!!


----------



## Dan19 (Apr 25, 2007)

big and good looking....take some pictures of your others?


----------



## stary boy (Apr 25, 2007)

so thats how you got so buff ey?


----------



## newtosnakes (Apr 25, 2007)

holy mother of **** that is one big snake! 

I think Retic's are stunningly beautiful, but wouldn't own one even if i could. Don't think I could handle owning a snake that could literally eat me if it chose to......

But WOW, they are very impressive!!!!

Love to see more pics!

Cheers

Mel


----------



## reticnation (Apr 25, 2007)

i will get more soon and i will post the male


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 26, 2007)

reticnation said:


> rabbits are cheap but when it come to have hot water and lights or feeding my snakes i selfishly took the hot water and lights.



Hot water? who needs HOT water...a cold shower will do ya good, wake you up in the mornin, and for the lights...light a fire, emprevize!!
Besides weve got problems with just water at the momment, cant get any around here.....send us some on a boat will ya....

....nice snakes too...


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 26, 2007)

she is gorgeous, and do you still have the lavander albino retic ??

Pictures pretty please?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 26, 2007)

Hehehehe HOLY CRAP!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## dee4 (Apr 26, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Hehehehe HOLY CRAP!!! :shock: :lol:




And I think I will see you that and double it for sure.:shock: :shock::lol: :lol: 
That is one great looking snake.


----------



## reticnation (Apr 26, 2007)

if i could i would send a crate of snakes for you guys. i sold the lavander albino


----------

